# Specialized SX trail configurations



## ENDUROPRIEST (Apr 6, 2006)

What's up people?
I have a few questions for you all. Is there anyone out there using a SX trail for FR and mild DH? And if so, are you running a single crown/big travel fork, or a double crown? I am curious to see how some folks have their SX's configured. The reason for the questions is that i am looking for a FR frame to build, and I would like to stay with the big "S". I have also been loooking at Big hits as well. Oh yeah, if you have pics, could you post? Thanks!


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

My mate just got a new 08 bighit, and its a really kickass bike, got a good selection of components and was a hell of alot lighter that we thought it would be, very flickable. ill post some pics up of it later. A guy on here called Choofoo had a 09 SX trail built up with a Boxxer and he said it rode pretty nice, you may wanna shout him up for some pics and opinions. He had posted pics of it on here, but i cant find em


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

*here is my 09*

its a small. it handles everything superbly.

i didnt like specialized much before i got it but the company is growin on me now.


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

I had the same dilemma about 3 months ago. Picked up an SX and haven't looked back. I'm probably going to switch to a boxxer when i get the cash, not really for any reason other than I want to see how a dual crown will feel on this bike. It pedals to the top when i feel like putting in the effort, the second ring really helps. On that note, I do tend to drop my chain so make sure you get a guide whether you go single or dual. The frame is a used 06, the fork is a used 08; everything else was new. Around $1100 completed.

SLX drive train
Juicy 7's
Outlaw wheelset
intense DH tires (new this week)
Huessefelt Bars/stem
DHX 5 ti coil (came with frame)
Crappy Marzocchi Z1 used crap fork, I ran out of money on my build.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i only have one bike and sxt does it all for me.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Yup. Had mine a cool 34lb DH machine. Passed it on to my good friend to get him back into DH'ing. (obliterated his shin from the knee down, slowly stepping him back to shredding. road, xc, am, now light DH  )

The cool thing is that the new boxxer's a2c is about half an inch longer then that of a fox 36... so the geo stays consistent whilst vastly improving the capability of the bike.

With boxxer was 34lbs 1oz.


----------



## J.I. (Dec 30, 2003)

Mine is set up for purely DH:
SX Trail -07
Fox 40 (6.5")
Mavic 729´s on Hadley hubs
Saint cranks
XT (M775) brakes w/ 8" rotors

Been tinking about getting a "proper" DH bike for next season. But on the other hand am interested about the new Push "Factory MX" -kit, that might be just enough to get me through the next season  (if it fits the SX Trail). Will post a picture later...


----------



## alex55 (Jul 29, 2007)

so i'm seeing that you guys are putting longer travel forks on the sxt like the totem or boxxer but Specialized says to only use up to 160mm of travel. I was just wondering is the warrenty actually voided by that or can you really use a longer travel fork? Or is it because the axle to crown length is similar? Im only wondering because i'm sort of thinking about getting one of these frames and I would sort of like to run a 66 or something similar.


----------



## MDJ (Jan 21, 2005)

ccspecialized said:


> I had the same dilemma about 3 months ago. Picked up an SX and haven't looked back. I'm probably going to switch to a boxxer when i get the cash, not really for any reason other than I want to see how a dual crown will feel on this bike. It pedals to the top when i feel like putting in the effort, the second ring really helps. *On that note, I do tend to drop my chain so make sure you get a guide whether you go single or dual.* The frame is a used 06, the fork is a used 08; everything else was new. Around $1100 completed.
> 
> SLX drive train
> Juicy 7's
> ...


Interesting. I have the same year frame and run SLX cranks now with a double and have never dropped a chain.

Anyhow, I run a 36 Van most of the time for trail riding and a '06 Boxxer Ride for the bigger days. I actually prefer the Boxxer for trial riding too - except for the extra 2 pounds.


----------



## Tom S (Aug 3, 2006)

alex55 said:


> so i'm seeing that you guys are putting longer travel forks on the sxt like the totem or boxxer but Specialized says to only use up to 160mm of travel. I was just wondering is the warrenty actually voided by that or can you really use a longer travel fork? Or is it because the axle to crown length is similar? Im only wondering because i'm sort of thinking about getting one of these frames and I would sort of like to run a 66 or something similar.


My '06 SX Trail actually came with a 170mm 66 from the factory. The manual says you're allowed +/- 10% from stock, I believe.

Axle-to-crown is key here, because it determines the leverage on the head tube at full extension of the suspension.

As for dropping the chain, I had a terrible time with the Blackspire single-ring chainguide on my '06 SX Trail until I spent a few hours on it with some washers and a hammer. Now it hugs the chain pretty closely and I haven't dropped a chain since.


----------



## RideForth (Dec 1, 2008)

Here are a couple more questions re the 2009 SX trail frame.

1. on the Specialized web site they list 66* as the head tube angle in the low setting. can anyone tell me what it would be in the high setting? presumably this would raise the bottom bracket ht. as well ? I'm thinking of putting a Totem fork on it which would then slacken it, but I don't really want it to be any slacker than 66*. Any thoughts on that ?

2. how far does the seat post insert into the frame? I'd be getting a large, but info on any size frame would be helpful.

thanks


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

the headtube isnt adjustable on the 09. the seat post inserts probably 10 inches into a large i would guess.


----------



## ENDUROPRIEST (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys. Those are some sweet rides also. I thought I was the only one out there wanting to use the SX in this way. To be honest, I figured you all would think i'm crazy for just asking the question. It will be a while before i can buy, but i will start my search now. This should be a good project for the fall and winter.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a dedicated DH bike, so I use my SX Trail mainly for AM and moderate freeride.

If I wanted to make it into a mini-DH bike, I'd lose the Lyric, slap on a Totem Solo Air, slap on a coil shock (although I'm sure the H3LT could handle anything I can throw it), and call it a day. I'd also pick up the newer shock-chip to slack out the bike a little bit.

Here's my SX in it's current condition:


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

Sweet bike Prettym1k3!

Are you running the 729's tubeless? The inner width is 29mm (in accordance with their other rims, i.e.-819/823) correct?

What do you think of the Weirwolfs? I have a set of 2.3/2.5's awaiting their chance. What are the trail conditions you ride on? Rocky? Rooty? Wet? Soft? Hard?

Btw, may want to stay away from Totem Air's until they are proven. I had read alot of horror stories on this forum when doing research before purchasing my Totem Coil. The coil seems to have far less problems, just the occasional seal leakage. Not sure if you were aware...

Thanks pal! :thumbsup:


Edit-what do you think of the Seatpost?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Datalogger said:


> Sweet bike Prettym1k3!
> 
> Are you running the 729's tubeless? The inner width is 29mm (in accordance with their other rims, i.e.-819/823) correct?
> 
> ...


Lost of questions and comments! :thumbsup:

I'm not running the 729's tubeless. The 823's you can run tubeless without having to go the "ghetto" route. I believe the inner diameter of the 823 is just slightly narrower than the 729, but I could be wrong. Regardless, they're great wheels. VERY heavy, but they serve my purposes as I'm a little more rough on this bike than I probably should be.

The Weirwolfs are great tires when you learn to ride them. The tread pattern is a little different than most other tires in that it rolls REALLY fast, and hooked up in the straights, and when you really lean into a turn. But it's those inbetween stages where the tire feels like it's going to slip. It never does, but it feels like it. It's just the tire telling you to lean the bike over a little more so that it can bite into the ground. Once you grow accustomed to that, it'll be fantastic.

I actually ran a Totem Solo Air for about a year. Never had a problem with it. I had a 2-step before that, and it was nothing but issues. I never got more than 140mm of travel out of it. I'd prefer to run the coil on a heavier bike for the sake of plushness on the small bumps in the first inch of travel. But the Solo-Air would be a weight-saving technique for a lighter weight bike like the SX.

As for the KindShock seatpost, I love it. I wish that I'd bought the 5" version because the 3" version is VERY short. But everyone was out of them, and I really wanted to try it out, so I went for it.

All in all it's been a great bike, but with it being summer and all, that bike hasn't seen a whole lot of action. :thumbsup:


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

Great, thanks for the info!


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

i ride an 07 SX Trail as my only bike and it rides pretty well. Im running a single ring up front with 9 in the back. Im also running a 66 ATA which helps make the bike more versatile. With the show wound down to 140 and propedal fully engaged it pedals well for being 37ish pounds. Going down, just let the fork out to 180 and open up the shock and it rides not like a full on DH rig, but pretty damn close.

I love it and would recommend it to everyone. Although im not the craziest guy out there, i have yet to find a feature that I dont wanna do because of the bike. its awesome. end of story


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

go to Whistler....many guys sporting the SX......solid bike


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

I had an 03 bight dh with a shiver, then an 04 demo 9 custom build 43lbs. In 07 I scaled down to an 07 SXT again custom build from frame up with an 07 66 rc2x. Since then it has a ti spring, pushed shock, 08 66 rc3x. I ride it on everything at Diablo and love it. It is nimble, loves to get air and easy to pop over stuff. Only draw back is that I have to choose my lines carfully through real rough stuf and is a little slower. The demo 9 was a steamroller and bashed over everything. I will take the trade off anyday the SXT is just so fun.


----------



## ENDUROPRIEST (Apr 6, 2006)

Just what i was hoping to hear. I knew this frame had great potential.....


----------

